# Wanted Broken Seiko Watch



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Wanted Broken Seiko Watch*


View Advert


Anyone have a broken Seiko automatic they want to move on?

Give me a shout if you have please.

As cheap as possible please I need practice servicing.




*Advertiser*

PC-Magician



*Date*

20/08/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£100,000.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

